

Ambition and Imagination - cwan
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/ambition_and_imagination/

======
nonrecursive
I think his observation on time is discussed in this book:
[http://www.amazon.com/Time-Paradox-Psychology-That-
Change/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Time-Paradox-Psychology-That-
Change/dp/1416541993/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1263949615&sr=8-10) . The
third review gives a good summary of the book.

------
nazgulnarsil
I'd take an ambition pill....quick, someone invent anti-marijuana!

------
pw
Very PG-esque, don't you think?

